# Furacão PAULA (Atlântico 2010 #AL18)



## Vince (11 Out 2010 às 21:41)

Formou-se a tempestade tropical Paula junto às Honduras. Dados recolhidos há pouco de um avião mostram uma tempestade tropical formada e bastante intensa.
O trajecto previsto é um bocado errático, e a confiança no mesmo é para já baixa.


----------



## stormy (11 Out 2010 às 22:40)

Vince disse:


> Formou-se a tempestade tropical Paula junto às Honduras. Dados recolhidos há pouco de um avião mostram uma tempestade tropical formada e bastante intensa.
> O trajecto previsto é um bocado errático, e a confiança no mesmo é para já baixa.



Situação muito perigosa...primeiro porque um sistema em crescimento, mas semi-estacionario tende a provocar grandes danos nos locais onde passa pois o seu efeito é muito prolongado, e em segundo lugar, um sistema a permanecer estacionado sob aguas a 28-30º...basicamente num ninho onde tem tudo o que precisa..tem grande facilidade em se transformar num furacão muito grande, a nivel de intensidade e abrangencia geografica..

Quanto ao "nosso" Otto...os modelos enfraquecem-no gradualmente, especialmente ao se aproximar e passar ao largo da Madeira...o que o vai destruir será o jet subtropical, no extremo sul da célula de ferrel.
Antes disso o Otto vai experimentar valores de shear muito fracos e SST´s de 20-24º, num ambiente com pouco gradiente termico horizontal propicio á ciclogenese barotrópica, ao ficar emerso entre um anticiclone em omega que está a norte dos Açores e alguns vortices de niveis altos sem ou com muito pouco ar frio associados gerados pelo que resta da depressão que está no mediterraneo ocidental.
O Otto continua sem duvida a precisar de alguma antenção...pois pode ocorrer uma intensificação dadas a condições minimamente condutivas em que se encontra...


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2010 às 13:02)

No dia de ontem, o furacão Paula sofreu uma rápida intensificação.
Em 15horas passou de uma tempestade tropical a um furacão de categoria 2.
E assim se mantém. 
Nas últimas horas a pressão no seu núcleo aumentou ligeiramente, e a tendência é que venha a perder intensidade à medida que se aproxima da região oeste de Cuba.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2010 às 13:04)

AnDré disse:


>



Trajectória mais estranha


----------



## Gerofil (16 Out 2010 às 00:16)

*“Paula” fustiga Havana sem fazer vítimas*

(C/ Vídeo)

A tempestade tropical Paula atravessou a capital cubana com fortes ventos e chuvas que provocaram quedas de árvores, inundações e cortes de electricidade numa grande parte de Havana. Apesar dos ventos máximos de 105 quilómetros por hora, não há registo de vítimas e os danos materiais são limitados.
Depois de passar de furacão a tempestade tropical ao chegar à ilha, a intempérie continua a enfraquecer e pode mesmo descer para a categoria de depressão tropical nas próximas horas. As únicas evacuações registaram-se na província ocidental de Pinar del Rio, uma das mais afectadas pelos furacões destrutivos de 2008 e aquela onde os efeitos da tempestade tropical Paula foram particularmente sentidos.
Em Cuba, o mês de Outubro é visto com particular apreensão, já que historicamente concentra o maior números de furacões da temporada, muitos dos quais de forte intensidade.

EuroNews


----------

